# GCC vs. HCC



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

decided I stick around for a while after highschool. Plan to stay in Explorers while attending a CC, and try to get a job at a local jail(or maybe a security co.) 

anyways, Greenfield Community college and Holyoke Community College intrest me. Plan to take one of their CJ courses when i graduate High School in 2005, than after graduating college, go into the USCG.

Whats everybodies opinion of HCC and GCC. Does one have a better CJ program? Anyone here gone to either one? Is one better overall than the other? 

thanks in advance


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

I graduated HCC with an associates in CJ a few years ago. It is a good place to start out and a decent place for the all important networking. I also have a certificate in corrections from HCC at night and again it was a decent beginning. If your attending during the day I highly recommend taking as many courses with Bob Reidle or Karen Fagan-Reidle as you can. The are both great people. The corrections end of things at nights, try to attend classes with proffesor Burt. I've been up to GCC for a few things but have no experiance as far as classes go so really don't know too much about the curriculum.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey DanB, My opinion is to take the CJ courses at a Community College and get your two year degree (AA). At least if you decide not to go on for two more years you will have a degree it looks better then having 60 credits. The classes in a CC are cheaper and most of them can be transferred to a four year college. I dont know much about the colleges you mentioned but for ecomonic reason your best bet is to go with a CC. Good luck young fellow in you future endeavors!


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

started to look around at some colleges in the area I want to be a LEO(Florida mainly) saw a couple that interested me, UCF and FSU. So I think Im probly gonna try to get into one of those, and join the USCG Reserves, as Port Securitry Specialist, which will pretty much pay for school(plus a extra paycheck). Best of both worlds as I see it, education and military experience/training.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Danb,

Guy from my old department came from Florida. The way I understand Florida if you go to a police academy(local/sherriff) its like going to a community college so when you graduate from the police academy Ibelieve you also graduate with a A.S. you would have to check on that though. Any on from Florida or know anyone that can confirm that for Danb


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

My boy Paul...err, I mean luap, is correct somewhat. Although I'm not a FL LEO I have looked into FL greatly and know this... it depends on where you go to the Academy in FL. Some academies you would graduate as a Certified PO but no degree, some you would get both (cert and degree). California is also that way, it depends where the program is run. Many are run through a College (thus you earn a degree). Florida is a wiser choice though, more jobs!!

But I'm sure we can find an FL LEO to confirm... Where's that ex-Palm Beach Cop (PBC) when you need him??


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Danb,

Have you also looked at Westfield State College for a B.S.? at WSC after you second semester you can get a job on the Student Security Unit. I worked on the unit when I was there. Working on the Studnet Security Unit provides you with some very vaulable experience. In the past SSO's have done some of the Dispatching for Campus Police drive the shuttle van and also weekend patrols and some other duties. Plus in the past if you show that you have been a dedicated membe to the unit you can apply to the chief to get sponsored for the Reserve Academy. Just a thought to throw out.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

luap112 said:


> Danb,
> 
> Have you also looked at Westfield State College for a B.S.? at WSC after you second semester you can get a job on the Student Security Unit. I worked on the unit when I was there. Working on the Studnet Security Unit provides you with some very vaulable experience. In the past SSO's have done some of the Dispatching for Campus Police drive the shuttle van and also weekend patrols and some other duties. Plus in the past if you show that you have been a dedicated membe to the unit you can apply to the chief to get sponsored for the Reserve Academy. Just a thought to throw out.


yeah, actually Im soposed to go to an open house tomorow, but my dad had a heart attack last night so im not gonna go.

But that SSU sounds cool, Ill have to ask about that


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I work for WSC student security now as a senior, its been very valuable so far...the job entails Police Dispatching, Prisoner monitor, shuttle driver, foot patrol, and other details. The Department also sponsored me for the R/I academy at Agawam.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

DanB, I am impressed - you are young and seem to have an idea as to where you are going. Having said that - drop everything else now and make sure your Dad is doing all right. For a succesful career in LE, the first thing you need to learn is family first, job second.

One question - Why Florida? I'm sure you've learned that's where all the "training" films are made!

Good luck, my thoughts are with your Dad.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

SRRerg said:


> DanB, I am impressed - you are young and seem to have an idea as to where you are going. Having said that - drop everything else now and make sure your Dad is doing all right. For a succesful career in LE, the first thing you need to learn is family first, job second.
> 
> One question - Why Florida? I'm sure you've learned that's where all the "training" films are made!
> 
> Good luck, my thoughts are with your Dad.


thanks for the comment and thoughts on my dad. 
as to why florida
-not as many libs as in mass
-no snow, farily nice weather except for huricanes and such
-beaches(girls  )

also considering Arizona and New Mexico and Nevada. Dont mind the heat as long as not to much humidity. Not to many libs in those states, gun friendly.

belive meRPD391, California and me would not work, lol, plus everything out there is wicked exspensive.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

some questions about the SSU at WSC, do you recive any basic training? and whats the basic starting pay.

thinkin about just going to WSC.

thanks


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The training you get for WSC SSU is: MCJTC Suicide Prevention, LEAPS/CJIS terminal operations, and CPR/AED (your's truly is the instructor). Sometimes other specialized training courses pop up also.
If you are a good little SSO and been on for a while then the chief might sponsor you for the R/I academy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Just a quick note regarding CJ programs if you would like to work for a department in MA - make sure it's Quinn Bill approved!


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

DanB,

Like Mikey682 has said great training with the opp for specialized training. Like I also have said on this borad *GREAT* chance for advancing your chances for getting on into CJ type work. I worked there and *EVERY* job interview I have gone on people have asked and seemed really impressed with what the SSU is all about. On a side note if you do goto WSC Don't worry too much about getting on the Unit your first semester. It gennerally doesn't happen although it has in the past. Focus on getting good grades in the past you needed at least a* 2.3 GPA *or better to get on the Unit. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me and I will try to anwer questions as best as I can


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

thanks a ton for the quick responses guys 8) 

I think Ill try and get to an open house some time in January


----------

